# Buss-mans Holiday



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Today was just friends and family. It was hot till the long shadows cooled us down. Caught many nice LGMouth on wacko worms / frogs and fly. Ribs and chicken where good and hot too. 

Found a nice pattern on the frog and it stayed good all evening. 

Here is my first LGMouth and that pic shows the Bar B Que on my shirt.. 










It is nice to just fish...sometimes..

Capt Mike


----------

